# A seascape in watercolour



## Darfion (Sep 27, 2004)

This was quite difficult to do. Trying to make the waves actually look like waves was a daunting task.


----------



## terri (Sep 27, 2004)

What beautiful work.   The wave just above your signature looks almost photographic, you did such a good job.   :shock:  I'm very impressed!   Love it!   :cheer:


----------



## Corry (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice!  Keep posting!  I'm loving your artwork!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 27, 2004)

Damn, your really getting good at these things! I commend you for your painting abilities :shock: I could never do something like that


----------



## Artemis (Oct 10, 2004)

I think you could get money out of them!


----------

